# Norwegian: Per team policy



## Grefsen

I've made an attempt at translating into Norwegian an excerpt from an article about an American professional women's soccer player, Ella Masar, who is leaving her club in Chicago to play in Norway during the next two months.

Here is the link to the complete article:

http://www.womensprosoccer.com/Home/chicago/news/press_releases/100901-redstars-masar.aspx

And here is the excerpt:



> The Red Stars also announce that Masar has agreed to a loan with  Norwegian club LSK Kvinner FK. _Per team policy_, terms of the agreement  are not released.
> 
> Masar continues to train with the Red Stars and  will depart for Lillestrom, Norway, later this month for Kvinner's fall  season.


Mitt forsøk:

"The Red Stars" også meddele at  Masar har blitt enige om et lån med norsk klubb LSK Kvinner FK. _Per lag  framgangsmåte_, vilkårene i avtalen er ikke utgitt.

Masar  fortsetter å trene med "Red Stars" og vil dra til Lillestrøm, Norge,  senere denne måneden for Kvinners høst sesongen."

The biggest challenge for me was attempting to come up with something *på norsk* for "_Per team policy._"  Another way this could probably be worded in English is something along the lines of "According to team procedure."  Does "_Per lag framgangsmåte_" come close to the same meaning?


----------



## Tjahzi

_"The Red Stars" også meddele_ _1 at  Masar har blitt enige om et lån med  norsk_ _2 klubb LSK Kvinner FK. Per lag  framgangsmåte, vilkårene i avtalen  er_ _3_ ikke utgitt. _
Masar  fortsetter å trene med "Red Stars" og vil dra til Lillestrøm, Norge,  senere denne måneden for Kvinners høst sesongen_ _4."_


 1 meddele også. V2!
 2 den norske. An adjective requires an independent definite article to be employed. This also causes the adjective to require its definite form, in this case _norske_. Maybe _klubb_ also must be definite, it would in Swedish, but I'm not sure about Norwegian.

 3 er vilkårene i avtalen. Again V2.

 4 høstsesong. Firstly, this has to be written as one word. Since it's governed by a genitive (_Kvinner_s_)_, it must be indefinite.


Other thoughts that I'm not sure about or lacks proof for;

_"...Masar har blitt enige". _The verb "å bli enige" obviously requires two parties, and you have, accordingly conjugated the adjective in the plural. However, I would like a mentioning of the club here. Maybe "_Red Stars meddele_   _også __at  klubben og Masar har blitt enige..."_?_

"__Kvinners"_ if I'm not completely lost here, _kvinner, means women (kvinnor)_, and as such is probably a word added to distinguish it from the clubs men's team. Hence, I would find it unlikely that the club, by Norwegians, would be referred to as _kvinner_ but maybe rather as "_LSK_" or "_Lillestrøm_".

And at last, your actual question . I interpret "_Per team policy_" to mean "_according to the team's policy_" and my guess for a Norwegian translation would hence be "I enlighed med klubbens policy", assuming Norwegian, just like Swedish, simply had loaned "policy" from English.

Hopefully, I've not deceived you.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for hjelpen *Tjahzi.* 

I have made most of the changes you suggested.   It is getting real late out here in California and I am fading fast so I'll have to review the rest later in the day.  

_"The Red Stars" _meddele også_ at  Masar har blitt enige om et lån med  den norske__ klubb LSK Kvinner FK. Per lag  framgangsmåte__, _er vilkårene i avtalen ikke utgitt._

Masar  fortsetter å trene med "Red Stars" og vil dra til Lillestrøm, Norge,  senere denne måneden for LSKs høstsesong__."_


----------



## AutumnOwl

Men är inte "komme overens" ett bättre val när det gäller översättning av "agree" än "blitt enige".


----------



## sendintheclowns

"Per lag framgangsmåte" does not sound like good Norwegian. 

I think a better translation would be "Ifølge lagets regler/regelverk/prosedyrer er vilkårene VED avtalen ikke OPPgitt." 

I am also confused about the "Masar" reference. I assume Masar is a person, in which case "enige" should be "enig" and I think the way the sentence reads in Norwegian it is unclear exactly who she is agreeing with! I think that in Norwegian you have to be "enig med" something or someone! Is it the Red Stars or LSK or both? Otherwise, perhaps a better translation is that he/she/they "har gått med på et lån"


----------



## sendintheclowns

So here's my attempt at translating the whole piece: 

"The Red Stars” meddeler at Masar har gått med på et lån til den Norske klubben LSK Kvinner. Ifølge lagets prosedyrer er vilkårene ved avtalen ikke blitt oppgitt. Masar fortsetter å trene med “Red Stars” og vil dra til Lillestrøm, Norge, senere denne måneden for LSKs høstsesong.


----------



## kms

According to their web page they seem to refer to themselves as "LSK Kvinner" or "LSK Kvinner fotballklubb".


----------



## kirsitn

sendintheclowns said:


> "The Red Stars” meddeler at Masar har gått med på et lån til den Norske klubben LSK Kvinner.



...til den *norske* klubben... Ikke stor forbokstav på "geografiske" adjektiv på norsk. 

Ellers ville jeg kanskje sagt "utlån" i stedet for lån (som for meg handler om penger), men jeg holder meg langt unna alt som har med ballspill å gjøre, så jeg er ikke inne i terminologien for spillerbytte...


----------



## Grefsen

kms said:


> According to their web page they seem to refer to themselves as "LSK Kvinner" or "LSK Kvinner fotballklubb".


Previously the club was called Team Strømmen, but last season a decision was made to  affliate themselves with the men's football club Lillestrøm Sportsklubb (LSK) and change the name of the club to LSK Kvinner fotballklubb (FK).   

The women's club is often referred to simply as LSK, but Kvinner needs to be added whenever there might be any confusion about whether the Lillestrøm men's or women's football club is being discussed.


----------



## Grefsen

kirsitn said:


> ...til den *norske* klubben... Ikke stor forbokstav på "geografiske" adjektiv på norsk.
> 
> Ellers ville jeg kanskje sagt "utlån" i stedet for lån (som for meg handler om penger), men jeg holder meg langt unna alt som har med ballspill å gjøre, så jeg er ikke inne i terminologien for spillerbytte...


Tusen takk for det kirstin! 

Here is a revised translation with the corrections you have suggested:

"The Red Stars” meddeler at Masar har gått med på et utlån til den norske  klubben LSK Kvinner. Ifølge lagets prosedyrer er vilkårene ved avtalen  ikke blitt oppgitt. Masar fortsetter å trene med “Red Stars” og vil dra  til Lillestrøm, Norge, senere denne måneden for LSKs høstsesong.


----------



## Tjahzi

Grefsen said:


> "The Red Stars” meddeler at Masar har gått med på etutlån til den norske  klubben LSK Kvinner. Ifølge lagets prosedyrer er vilkårene ved avtalen  ikke blitt oppgitt. Masar fortsetter å trene med “Red Stars” og vil dra  til Lillestrøm, Norge, senere denne måneden for LSKs høstsesong."



And here I come again, with, hopefully, I decent guess, both for my own amusement as well as Grefsen's well being. 

"The Red Stars” meddeler at Masar har gått med på et utlån  1 til den norske   klubben LSK Kvinner. Ifølge lagets prosedyrer er vilkårene ved avtalen   ikke blitt  2 oppgitt. Masar fortsetter å trene med “Red Stars” og vil  dra  til Lillestrøm, Norge, senere denne måneden for LSKs høstsesong.

 1_ "på att bli utlånt_"?

 2 _"vilkårene er ikke oppgitt" _sounds better?


----------



## Pteppic

I would perhaps write "i henhold til" or "i tråd med" instead of "ifølge" (which to me sounds a bit like the policy has reported that the terms are not released). And I agree with Tjahzi's second suggestion, since it's closer to the original English version - the first suggestion is, I think, more precise, but not strictly necessary in this context (and it should be "på *å* bli utlånt").


----------



## Grefsen

Pteppic said:


> I would perhaps write "i henhold til" or "i tråd med" instead of "ifølge" (which to me sounds a bit like the policy has reported that the terms are not released).


So would the English translation of "i henhold til" be "according to" while the translation of "i tråd med" is "in keeping with?"



Pteppic said:


> And I agree with Tjahzi's second suggestion, since it's closer to the original English version - the first suggestion is, I think, more precise, but not strictly necessary in this context (and it should be "på *å* bli utlånt").


Takk  til dere begge for gode forslag!


----------

